# Buzzing Speakers



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a buzz (for lack of a better description) in the left front, center and left rear. The right front and right rear are fine. I have looked at the speaker cable wiring and it looks fine, all clean connections. The audio part of my system is an Adcom 7000 5x125 Amp and a Rotel 1066 pre/pro the speakers Definitive Technology BP2006 left rear and front and a CLR2300 center. Any thoughts or recommendations.

TYhanks,
Tom


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Start your basic trouble shooting. Switch out your speaker, amp, etc. one at a time until you have concluded which piece of equipment is the offender. More on the troubleshooting process here if you've never done it before: http://realht.info/EpisodePages/EP036.html


----------

